# Looking to buy a horse trailer, what to get?



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

Or Could I get away with a 3 horse bumper pull? I just want it to be bigger than a 2 horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ktrolson (Feb 13, 2009)

*horse trailer/truck*



ringosmomma said:


> Or Could I get away with a 3 horse bumper pull? I just want it to be bigger than a 2 horse
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I really don't think that would be very safe when hauling 3 horses. And I believe a bumper pull would be worse. Your owner's manual should give you some information but generally you should have a 3/4 ton or even better a 1 ton truck to handle a horse trailer. Braking is a big issue and you want to be safe with your precious cargo!


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

ktrolson said:


> I really don't think that would be very safe when hauling 3 horses. And I believe a bumper pull would be worse. Your owner's manual should give you some information but generally you should have a 3/4 ton or even better a 1 ton truck to handle a horse trailer. Braking is a big issue and you want to be safe with your precious cargo!


I don't want to push it so I'm thinking I may just get a 2 horse bumper pull cause I know it'll pull that and get a brake box. Better safe than sorry for sure, I wouldn't want to do something that wasn't safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

youd be fine with a 2 horse aluminum gooseneck. You already looked up your trucks OEM reccommendations. That is a great first step that seems to be lost on so many people.
Just follow through and look up the OEM weights on the trailers you want. "A" gooseneck or "A" bumper pull doesnt mean any more than saying "A" truck.

Lots of 2 horse aluminum goosenecks will be fine for you. My two horse aluminum gooseneck sundowner weighs 3600 lbs empty. Add 1000lbs of gear, and 2000 lbs of horse and I am under your limit at 6600 lbs.With lighter horses and less junk you'd be fine. The exact same model trailer as mine but in a 3 horse is 5400 lbs. Big jump in weight as the axles, framing , wheels all have to be much heavier. You are not gonna find a 3 horse gooseneck that will not over load you... 

You might find a 3 horse bumper pull but its gonna be close to 4000 lbs. add three horses and no gear and you are at your limit.

Id look for a 2 horse aluminum gooseneck with a 4 foot tack room/ sleeping area. and let your friends worry about transporting their own horses.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Silverado is quite a light truck (I have silverado as well). I'd say 2H is the safest you can look into, I wouldn't go with 3H. I have BP myself (by Adam), and never had issues.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend anything over a 2 horse with a 1500. I would also make sure your suspension is beefed up and you have a transmission cooler. A brake controller is a must too. You would be much better off with a 2500 if that is possible.

There is more to towing then payload.


----------



## rmax (May 10, 2012)

I have a 2011 1500 that is rated at 9300 for a bumper pull and 8000 for a gooseneck, trouble is you will run out of capacity with a 20% pin weight for the gooseneck. Three horse bumper pull have axles placed a little forward thus reducing tongue weight. I pull a 2 horse steel and you barely know its there.


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

I wonder if it would just be Better for me to get a 12 or 14' stock trailer? The longest we would be going is probably 4-5 hours away and that would be very occasional. I'm starting to think the stock trailer would be a better option as long as its wide and tall enough
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I started with the stock trailer (by Valley, 12 ft long). It was VERY light-weight despite it was made of steel. I traded it for Adam with dressing room (because it's a big help when you go for lessons or shows). If you don't look for anything fancy stock will work just fine for you.


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah the only drawback is I wouldn't have places to put tack and supplies cause I'd e doing some overnight camping but I could get a shell and put the stuff in the bed. Or try to build something onto it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

ringosmomma said:


> Yeah the only drawback is I wouldn't have places to put tack and supplies cause I'd e doing some overnight camping but I could get a shell and put the stuff in the bed. Or try to build something onto it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I used back seat of my truck successfully for several years till I started taking lessons and then started showing. The problem I run into I had to change cloth at the show (and sometime for the lesson), and it was impossible to do without the dressing room. Therefore my trade.


----------

